# Cat Bin Lady, Puppy River Fling Girl & Dublin Dog killed by fireworks.



## MandaC (27 Aug 2010)

Unless you have been living on the moon for the last week,  you will have seen the footage of the woman throwing someone's cat into a wheelie bin.

While I think it is a horrible act,  I am shocked at the level of hatred levelled against her- she is under police protection and there is talk of her being sacked from her job in the Bank.  The clip is on the news in America/Australia, etc.  Shows the power of the internet.

Am not sure what it is about it that gets to people - maybe the fact that it is a middle aged innocent looking woman instead of a teenage thug type who did it.  I did not like the sneaky way she looked around to see if anyone was looking but grabbing the affectionate cat by the neck and throwing it in the bin.  Then she was away like Linford Christie.

I am an animal lover and am glad she got caught for the sneaky bullying act (imagine turning on sky news to sit down and eat your dinner and there you are throwing a cat into a bin) and think the fact that she was caught and shamed and the RSPCA will be talking to her is enough.   She obviously has something wrong with her mentally as I am not sure any normal person would do that.   

PS.  The Cat's Revenge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKBel_mny8


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

It was only a cat, what's the big deal?


----------



## PaddyW (27 Aug 2010)

She threw a cat in a bin, it probably had the time of it's life in there sniffing and scratching through everything. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## JP1234 (27 Aug 2010)

Yes it was a bit cruel but agreed, it's only a cat, which was unharmed and has recovered. There are people and animals being tortured far worse than this all over the world but the same people who are getting worked up about this cat wouldn't care less about them.

It's ridiculous that the British taxpayer is now having to fund police protection for her, I'd be more angry about that!

And come on, Top Cat lived in a bin and he seemed to get by just fine!


----------



## lightswitch (27 Aug 2010)

MandaC said:


> Am not sure what it is about it that gets to people - maybe the fact that it is a middle aged innocent looking woman instead of a teenage thug type who did it. I did not like the sneaky way she looked around to see if anyone was looking but grabbing the affectionate cat by the neck and throwing it in the bin. Then she was away like Linford Christie.


 
I think it is all of the above MandaC.  Particularly the middle aged innocent looking woman part.   She actually looks the type you might ask to feed your cat while you were away for a few days!!  I'm delighted she was identified and am happy with whatever if any charges the RSPCA bring against her.  She certainly seems very composed on camera and does not appear to have any mental probelms, not that I am an expert on these things.  I reckon she is just plain bad to the bone. Only an evil person would do such a thing but there are a lot like her and a lot worse out there unfortunately.


----------



## Upstihaggity (27 Aug 2010)

I opened our wheelie bin this morning and a wasp flew out- what sort of sicko would throw a wasp in a wheelie bin??!


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

Upstihaggity said:


> I opened our wheelie bin this morning and a wasp flew out- what sort of sicko would throw a wasp in a wheelie bin??!



LOL , I’m reading this in work... don’t make me laugh like that again!


----------



## truthseeker (27 Aug 2010)

Whats weird about it is that she didnt actually harm the cat - but if the owners hadnt found it it could have died in the bin, so she was effectively trapping a domestic animal without physically harming it herself. What was she thinking?

It was a horrible act, but it doesnt deserve death threats etc... Mind you a lot of the so called threats are just idiots posting online who would never even say boo to a goose so the whole police protection thing is probably an overreaction anyway.


----------



## ney001 (27 Aug 2010)

The 'it's only a cat' argument doesn't really work for me.  It doesn't matter what it was, it was sitting on a wall minding it's own business when somebody walked up to it and for no reason at all put it into a bin.  She didn't look to see what was in the bin, could have been glass or anything in there, she didn't look, she didn't care.  The fact that somebody goes out of their way to cause distress to any animal is quite disturbing.  I think had this been some young thug people wouldn't be saying well 'it's just a cat' - they would be asking where are the parents? , if he's capable of this he's capable of anything etc etc.  My mam always told us to beware of people who are cruel to animals or children, they are capable of anything - I personally think there's some truth in that!.  

The question is why would anybody pick up a defenceless animal & cause any harm to it? this woman has serious issues if you ask me! 

Obviously the death threats etc are ridiculous but I do hope she gets charged with animal cruelty!


----------



## ophelia (27 Aug 2010)

Throwing the cat in the wheelie bin was very cruel, animals feel pain and anxiety just like the rest of us. The impression I have is that she probably has a history with this cat - they may live on the same road and maybe the cat was messing up her garden. I doubt very much if someone like her would randomly befriend a cat just to throw it in the bin.


----------



## enoxy (27 Aug 2010)

If the bin men had turned up to collect the bin and tipped the bin into the lorry before the cat was discovered, it would have been killed. 

I think she's an evil, calculating woman who deserves to get her comeuppance. Unfortunately there's many other people like her in the world.


----------



## JP1234 (27 Aug 2010)

enoxy said:


> I think she's an evil, calculating woman who deserves to get her comeuppance.



I find comments like that disturbing. You know nothing about the woman and what was going through her mind, maybe something happened that just made her snap that day. What "comeuppance" would you suggest?  I am sure the fear, stress and embarrassment she is is feeling right now is punishment enough without the angry mobs calling for a lynching.

The cat is fine, nobody died, there's 33 miners stuck down a mine in Chile through no fault of their own but we don't see international outrage about that.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Aug 2010)

There was a recent news report on Sky News with an extremely brutal and disturbing video of a young guy who beat his own dog ferociously while with a group of friends. The incident was caught on CCTV, the guy kicked and punched his dog - severely, and he also picked the animal up and suspended it over a wall. He was prosecuted for cruelty, but the authorities were unable to recover the dog, as he said he no longer had it and had given it to a 'friend'.

It was a much much more horrendous case of cruelty against an animal, in a public place, yet I dont recall any kind of media outrage about it.


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

I wonder if the people who get so upset about a cat getting dropped in a bin ever give a second thought to the suffering inflicted on people all over the world. When people are no longer starving to death, when children are no longer being raped and mutilated, when tens of millions of people are not dying from simple curable diseases, then I’ll start worrying about some poxy cat getting stuffed into a bin.


----------



## Caveat (27 Aug 2010)

Look, just dish out a kind of sharia type punishment to the woman and be done with it. A couple of big burly guys lift her up and throw her into the nearest bin.  There you go.


----------



## Yoltan (27 Aug 2010)

JP1234 said:


> I find comments like that disturbing. You know nothing about the woman and what was going through her mind, maybe something happened that just made her snap that day. What "comeuppance" would you suggest? I am sure the fear, stress and embarrassment she is is feeling right now is punishment enough without the angry mobs calling for a lynching.
> 
> The cat is fine, nobody died, there's 33 miners stuck down a mine in Chile through no fault of their own but we don't see international outrage about that.


 

But this post isn't about miners.

You say we know nothing about this woman. I think we know enough from the video footage. And that's bs that we don't know "what was going through her mind." Absolute tripe. We all have bad days, no excuse for being cruel to animals or people. Jeez if that was the case there'd be killings everyday. Sick of do-gooders!


----------



## lightswitch (27 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> I wonder if the people who get so upset about a cat getting dropped in a bin ever give a second thought to the suffering inflicted on people all over the world. When people are no longer starving to death, when children are no longer being raped and mutilated, when tens of millions of people are not dying from simple curable diseases, then I’ll start worrying about some poxy cat getting stuffed into a bin.


 
Lovely .  It might not have occured to you that putting a cat in a bin will not help solve any of these problems in any way.  Would you have a woman who displayed such cruelty to an animal babysit your children for example?

As a punishment I would suggest that she spends 18 hours in a wheely bin herself.  I dont think she needs police protection either and agree that the people posting these threats are just idiots.  She does deserve a good boot in the backside though.


----------



## shopgirl (27 Aug 2010)

I am amazed at some of the comments here, it's not the cat's fault that there are people starving in the world and yes Purple people who care about cats care about people as well.  The fact is someone threw a cat into a bin for no reason, if they are capable of doing that then they are just as likely to ill treat a person.  The cat is a living creature, if she doesn't like cats stay away from them, there's no need to be cruel.


----------



## Firefly (27 Aug 2010)

lightswitch said:


> As a punishment I would suggest that she spends 18 hours in a wheely bin herself. I dont think she needs police protection either


 
Not if she was inside a wheelie bin she wouldn't


----------



## Yoltan (27 Aug 2010)

shopgirl said:


> I am amazed at some of the comments here, it's not the cat's fault that there are people starving in the world and yes Purple people who care about cats care about people as well. The fact is someone threw a cat into a bin for no reason, if they are capable of doing that then they are just as likely to ill treat a person. The cat is a living creature, if she doesn't like cats stay away from them, there's no need to be cruel.


 
Agree 100% shopgirl. Nothing more annoying than these people.."oooh there's so much worse happening blah blah..." We're all very aware of that but as shopgirl says, that doesn't justify Mary Bale's actions.


----------



## sunrock (27 Aug 2010)

While not condoning the incident. it is a minor prank when you consider that there is at least one murder in london every day and countless muggings, robberies ,rapes etc that are brushed under the carpet by the media.
They only want to highlight high profile murders such as Jill Dando or the recent spy murder and also highlight some trivial incidents as if they were a big deal.News is entertainment.


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

I’m not excusing her actions, I’m pointing out that there’s huge media attention about this. It’s getting more coverage than Darfur (remember that?) or any number of other current events where people are being murdered by the hundred or thousand. How many of these cat lovers that care about people know what’s going on in Chechnya (where the Russian army is massacring whole villages of people in their part of the Global War on Terror)? The “oh, we care about people too” argument doesn’t hold water; how many of the people chasing this stupid woman down the road have ever spent an hour assisting an NGO that helps people?   
If you want to see something truly cruel and shocking on YouTube try searching  “Darfur genital mutilation”.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Aug 2010)

Why would someone have a CCTV trained on their bins ? If it's a public CCTV, how did he get access ?

Does the fact this was posted on Facebook increase it's appeal to new editors.

If this weren't the silly season for media, it might never have gone national, let alone international.


----------



## micmclo (27 Aug 2010)

.,


----------



## lightswitch (27 Aug 2010)

"Why would someone have a CCTV trained on their bins ? If it's a public CCTV, how did he get access ?"

England has a very large % of security cameras per head of population.  In fact it is becoming more common in Ireland too.  My next door neighbour has one focused on their drive way that probably takes in part of the path to the front.  I might get a similar one myself for security purposes, deter break ins etc.  They are actually quite inexpensive.


----------



## lightswitch (27 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> I’m not excusing her actions, I’m pointing out that there’s huge media attention about this. It’s getting more coverage than Darfur (remember that?) or any number of other current events where people are being murdered by the hundred or thousand. How many of these cat lovers that care about people know what’s going on in Chechnya (where the Russian army is massacring whole villages of people in their part of the Global War on Terror)? The “oh, we care about people too” argument doesn’t hold water; how many of the people chasing this stupid woman down the road have ever spent an hour assisting an NGO that helps people?
> If you want to see something truly cruel and shocking on YouTube try searching “Darfur genital mutilation”.


 

Why do you not start a post about all these issues Purple?  You never seem to raise them seperately other than to bring them up to detract from another topic.


----------



## shanegl (27 Aug 2010)

Woman throws cat in wheelie bin. International outrage ensues and Sky News reporters harassing her in the middle of the street while she's trying to drive her old aged mother somewhere is worthy of headline news.

Why? Because idiots get more worked up about this than other, more newsworthy, actual atrocities. Plenty of them in this thread by the looks of it.


----------



## galleyslave (27 Aug 2010)

why are people so agitated about this and not the litany of other problems the world over? Well, maybe it's the casual way in which she did so thoughtless and cruel an act to an innocent animal. It was done almost as an afterthought and people ask, why? maybe I'm not explaining myself well here, but the sheer pointless ignorant cruelty of it all got to me.


----------



## enoxy (27 Aug 2010)

Purple has had over 4,000 posts - a case of a little too much time on their hands?! I was dismayed to see you calling the cat 'poxy' - I think that betrays your attitude to animals. Your points about genital mutilation etc are totally irrelevant to the thread.


----------



## shanegl (27 Aug 2010)

galleyslave said:


> why are people so agitated about this and not the litany of other problems the world over? Well, maybe it's the casual way in which she did so thoughtless and cruel an act to an innocent animal. It was done almost as an afterthought and people ask, why? maybe I'm not explaining myself well here, but the sheer pointless ignorant cruelty of it all got to me.



Cases of REAL animal cruelty can be found on the DSPCA website, and I'm sure the RSPCA site as well. This isn't it.

This is about mob mentality and taking pleasure in seeing someone get their comeuppance.


----------



## MandaC (27 Aug 2010)

shanegl said:


> ...... seeing someone get their comeuppance.



The more I think about it I am happy she is getting her comeuppance. I just think people are taking things too far with the death threats, filming her mother (who must be mortified) etc.   In one clip, they are following her up the street and someone goes "mind the bins"!!!

  For me, it is the sneaky way she went about it.....it takes a big brave person to hurt a small animal and if I met her I would tell her so. 

It is the weirdest thing though, photos of her singing in the choir, etc, and then she sticks a cat in the bin....I genuinely think she has issues.  For some reason she reminds me of Susan Boyle, but Susan Boyle liked cats.


----------



## galleyslave (27 Aug 2010)

cases of more extreme animal cruelty can be found on the dspca website I'm sure but that doesn't excuse her behaviour. Its IS cruely and the cat could have died a horrible death. And yes, were she in some way legitimately punished for her behaviour I would take pleasure in it


----------



## Ciaraella (27 Aug 2010)

enoxy said:


> Your points about genital mutilation etc are totally irrelevant to the thread.


 

+1,
the attititude oh 'there's far worse happening in x, y and z' can be applied to anything.

the media circus and death threats are ridiculous hype during the so called 'silly season' but it doesn't mean that what she did wasn't needlessly cruel and reflects terribly on her


----------



## annR (27 Aug 2010)

Cruelty to animals is one of the indicators of psychopaths, there's obviously something seriously wrong with this lady.  Vigilante mobs chasing after her etc is crazy, I think she will be punished enough by being shown for what she is.


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

lightswitch said:


> Why do you not start a post about all these issues Purple?  You never seem to raise them seperately other than to bring them up to detract from another topic.



I bring them up in different forums. When I have done so here in the past nobody was interested so I stopped.


----------



## Latrade (27 Aug 2010)

100% behind Purple and others, this is a minor local news item at most and it should be left as such. The vitriolic attack on the person involved is a pathetic example of mob mentality and the power of the media sources. If only the simpons was fiction and not a reflection of real life it would be funny.

And can we just leave of the vitriol against Purple too, jees, he disagreed and thought it was a minor issue. He wasn't asking for the offender to be knighted or honoured, just on reflection there are worse things to get angry about. 

And if I'm honest, if I get hold of the cat that's continually leaving poop on my garden, getting in through open windows and spraying and meowing outside the window until all hours, a wheelie is the least of it's concerns. The difference is, I'll have the kop on to be discrete about it.


----------



## Sunny (27 Aug 2010)

If this wasn't on youtube, no-one would care. A guy in my area broke into a bird aviary while on drugs and proceeeded to chop the heads off various birds. Wasn't exactly reported on every news channel in the Western world. 

Stupid story.


----------



## Tomodinhio (27 Aug 2010)

Bloody cats, if they're not eating the poor little birdies and poopin all over my lawn they're framing poor little old ladies for atempted murder. Evil deceptive little bugers if you ask me.


----------



## Firefly (27 Aug 2010)

This woman could turn into another Z-lister appearing on reality shows. 
Maybe Pet Rescue?


----------



## Ash 22 (27 Aug 2010)

What she did was wrong and I'm glad she was caught. She had plenty time to think of her actions and come back and release the poor thing but obviously she meant to get rid of cat for good by cruel means only for she being spotted.


----------



## levelpar (27 Aug 2010)

Having looked at the video, it seemed to me that the cat wanted to get food from the bin but could not open the lid and ask the lady passing by for assistance


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Aug 2010)

levelpar said:


> Having looked at the video, it seemed to me that the cat wanted to get food from the bin but could not open the lid and ask the lady passing by for assistance


 
She's obviously your favourite auntie who told you her side of the story after she mentioned that she has willed you, and you only, the vast fortune that she has amassed while working in the bank


----------



## Rois (28 Aug 2010)

Animal cruelty in whatever form it takes is the lowest of the low, and and one poster mentioned indicitive of a psychopathic personality.  

I know just last week of a local family pet dog being killed by a sledgehammer by a new male member of the household. 

I also had my own 8 year old dog killed by my ex.  I firmly believe that anyone who is capable of cruetly to animals, is also capable of a lot worse - and research shows this correlation certainly exists.


----------



## MandaC (28 Aug 2010)

Rois said:


> I know just last week of a local family pet dog being killed by a sledgehammer by a new male member of the household.
> 
> I also had my own 8 year old dog killed by my ex.  I firmly believe that anyone who is capable of cruetly to animals, is also capable of a lot worse - and research shows this correlation certainly exists.



I hope both of these low life individuals were prosecuted.  

I saw a dog in very very poor condition being manhandled at a shopping centre a couple of weeks back and I took the dog off the people.  What attracted me in the first place was that she had a lock off a bicycle around her neck she was dead in the eyes  When we picked her up, she was just a bundle of bones. 

Lots and lots of people walked by as per usual but two other people also intervened and between us the dog was removed(may good luck be with them who ever they are and whatever they do)

Speaking to animal cruelty, what gets me now is the return of the urban horses.  Certainly in west Dublin, the Council did a great job a couple of years back when the law changed and all the horses were rounded up.  They seem to be creeping back now.  Most of these animals lead horrible lives and the local paper seems to have a story every week.


----------



## Homer (28 Aug 2010)

I've only just seen this here on AAM, but I have to say I'm totally baffled by that woman's behaviour.   We have a dog and I don't particularly like cats (neither does our dog, by the way), but I just find what she did totally incomprehensible.  Has anyone asked her why she did it?

I do think that the death threats are a bit extreme, but she definitely deserves a good kick up the backside (as one other poster said).


----------



## mugga (28 Aug 2010)

I think the woman and her family have been given punishment enough for the awful thing she did. Who knows what crazy impulse came over her that day. IF she was a gurrier or a thug with no job and living in a horrible area I don't believe there'd be half the fuss, it's all because she's ordinary -just like us.


----------



## Homer (28 Aug 2010)

mugga said:


> I think the woman and her family have been given punishment enough for the awful thing she did. Who knows what crazy impulse came over her that day. IF she was a gurrier or a thug with no job and living in a horrible area I don't believe there'd be half the fuss, it's all because she's ordinary -just like us.



I think you've got it in a nutshell.  I have a feeling that if someone asked her why she did it, she genuinely wouldn't know why.  Although I imagine she probably regrets it....


----------



## MandaC (28 Aug 2010)

I think she was asked.  First she said she did not know,  then she said it was a joke and then back to I don t know.  To be honest I don't reckon she knows.  She is probably the type if she was to do you a turn,  you could bet it would be a bad one.  Her family must be embarrassed.  Her father is ill so the mother put it down to that.  It is just an excuse.


----------



## Ash 22 (28 Aug 2010)

Yes certainly anybody that will harm a poor defenceless animal should be prosecuted, it makes me sick to hear what people do. The law is very poor in these cases.


----------



## orka (28 Aug 2010)

Rois said:


> Animal cruelty in whatever form it takes is the lowest of the low,


The lowest of the low? So lower than paedophiles and child abusers?  Can't agree with that.  The woman is obviously a bit bonkers and should be prosecuted for what she did but the rabble rousing and persecution is beyond ridiculous - and it's all because it was caught on cctv - this would barely have got a mention if she was caught some other way, brought to court and punished.  There's far worse brought before the courts every day but with no cctv footage to ooh and aah over, the general public just don't care as much.


----------



## MandaC (28 Aug 2010)

Probably one of those people who can't stand up to people in real life and lets herself get bullied.  Has a chip on her shoulder for everything.   Then gets her frustration out by going further down the chain and kicking the dog under the table, or in this case putting the cat in the bin.   Because they have no voice to say who did it.  Actually, the type of person I have absolutely no time for. 

I also think it is the fact that she looked like a kindly old lady (she is only 45!!!) that people would trust to feed their cat if they were away and  there she is recycling it!

The death threats and such like are way over the top, but I am glad she was caught.  Her family did not do anything wrong and should not be mentioned at all.


----------



## Vanilla (28 Aug 2010)

Bloody hell. I saw this thread and googled this. All I thought was- okay she did something stupid and carelessly cruel. But who hasn't done something they regretted? 

Let her get a fine or get taken to court or whatever and leave it at that. She's already paid an immense price for her crime.


----------



## Chocks away (28 Aug 2010)

Perhaps a mouse put her up to it


----------



## Complainer (30 Aug 2010)

MandaC said:


> PS.  The Cat's Revenge
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKBel_mny8


Beautiful


----------



## Ceist Beag (30 Aug 2010)

The world is becoming increasingly like something out of the Simpsons! All we're missing are the mob at her front door with pitch forks!


----------



## PaddyW (30 Aug 2010)

For all those people who have condemned this woman over her act, who have questioned her mental state etc., I take it that you are all vegetarians / vegans?


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Aug 2010)

There is a difference between being intentionally cruel to an animal like that and eating steak for your dinner.


----------



## orka (30 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> For all those people who have condemned this woman over her act, who have questioned her mental state etc., I take it that you are all vegetarians / vegans?


In respect of questioning her mental state, that's nothing to do with exactly what she did and to what but that her behaviour was far outside the bounds of what would be considered normal by most people. And there haven't been many (any?) people rushing to her defence saying sure, don't we all do that sort of thing around here...


----------



## PaddyW (30 Aug 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> There is a difference between being intentionally cruel to an animal like that and eating steak for your dinner.



Of course, one is being cruel, the other is eating your dinner! But how did your dinner get there. Was the act of slaughtering the animal not intentionally cruel and even more vile?


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Aug 2010)

There is also a difference between a domestic animal being treated this way and animals being bred purely for slaughtering.


----------



## Caveat (30 Aug 2010)

What's the bets that if this was a dog there would be much more outrage?


----------



## Complainer (30 Aug 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> There is a difference between being intentionally cruel to an animal like that and eating steak for your dinner.


Yeah - cat can be a bit chewy/stringy.


----------



## PaddyW (30 Aug 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't get this thing of finding it perfectly acceptable for some animals to be slaughtered and killed and see it as being ok, yet on the other hand find it totally outrageous and shocking that someone might do something along these lines to a domestic animal. They're all animals and some people here are claiming to be animal lovers. Or is it just certain animals?


----------



## Complainer (30 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> What's the bets that if this was a dog there would be much more outrage?


If the dog managed to hold the bin lid open long enough to get the cat in, I'm pretty sure he'd be top of the ratings by now.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't get this thing of finding it perfectly acceptable for some animals to be slaughtered and killed and see it as being ok, yet on the other hand find it totally outrageous and shocking that someone might do something along these lines to a domestic animal. They're all animals and some people here are claiming to be animal lovers. Or is it just certain animals?


 
Well then I think your problem is with animal rights and not this woman being vilified.

There is a huge difference between a cat as a pet and a farmer fattening up livestock to send off to the slaughterhouse to be turned into dinners.  

I also think that if this was a child we were talking about there would be pages and pages of outrage along the lines of "sure these things start out small with animal cruelty and then they turn into serial killers".


----------



## mick1960 (31 Aug 2010)

I was shocked and outraged that woman should be flogged !!! That bin is clearly marked for the recycling of carboard and paper


----------



## micmclo (31 Aug 2010)

I don't know why she did it, I don't think she even knows herself why she did it.

If this was a gang of 10 year olds, I'd be reading posts on how animal cruelty was the first step to becoming murderers, much like the James Bulger case


----------



## truthseeker (31 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't get this thing of finding it perfectly acceptable for some animals to be slaughtered and killed and see it as being ok, yet on the other hand find it totally outrageous and shocking that someone might do something along these lines to a domestic animal. They're all animals and some people here are claiming to be animal lovers. Or is it just certain animals?


 

Well you are right of course, its either acceptable to treat an animal cruelly or it isnt. Its either acceptable for a human to kill an animal or it isnt. However, culturally it is acceptable to raise and kill livestock for food - one could argue that prior to civilisation humans would hunt and kill an animal for food. The key thing to remember here is - for food. So we either accept that the human race is allowed to sustain itself by choosing to eat meat or it isnt. If it is (and it clearly is acceptable in most cultures), then the raising of livestock for slaughter is culturally acceptable. However, trapping an animal with the deliberate intention of allowing that animal to die a death preceded by pain and suffering - with no end result such a steak on the plate - well thats not quite the same thing as raising livestock to produce meat.

From a philosophical viewpoint the argument For eating meat doesnt hold up. There is no reason why its ok for humans to decide that animals are ok to eat. But culturally it is an acceptable practice. In light of that practice being acceptable - it still doesnt make it acceptable to be randomly cruel to an animal where the only intention is cruelty in and of itself.


----------



## Purple (31 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> If the dog managed to hold the bin lid open long enough to get the cat in, I'm pretty sure he'd be top of the ratings by now.



Lol 
Post of the week!


----------



## Purple (31 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Yeah - cat can be a bit chewy/stringy.



Not if you tenderise it by putting it in a wheelie bin for a few hours before killing it.


----------



## Sunny (31 Aug 2010)

truthseeker said:


> From a philosophical viewpoint the argument For eating meat doesnt hold up. There is no reason why its ok for humans to decide that animals are ok to eat. But culturally it is an acceptable practice. In light of that practice being acceptable - it still doesnt make it acceptable to be randomly cruel to an animal where the only intention is cruelty in and of itself.


 
That's like telling a Lion that he shouldn't kill and eat the Wildebeest because there are some berries on a bush over there that they can eat instead.


----------



## Purple (31 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't get this thing of finding it perfectly acceptable for some animals to be slaughtered and killed and see it as being ok, yet on the other hand find it totally outrageous and shocking that someone might do something along these lines to a domestic animal. They're all animals and some people here are claiming to be animal lovers. Or is it just certain animals?



Humans eat meat. We have done so through our various evolutionary stages for hundreds of thousands of years. It was the eating of meat that allowed us to increase our brain size and reduce the size of our intestine, allowing us to move about better on two legs. Meat, to a great extent, has made us what we are. The idea that we should not do so is largely the preserve of squeamish middle-income suburbanites.

There is a world of a difference between killing and eating an animal (be it farming or hunting)and being intentionally cruel to one.


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

So killing the animal is not intentionally cruel, it's ok to kill it, because we're going to eat it. It's ok for battery hens to be kept in stuffed, overcrowded sunless factory farm conditions, because we're going to eat their eggs. It's ok to load cows into overcrowded trucks for a nice, long journey to a slaughterhouse, all because we're going to eat them. 

Remember, our treatment of cows appals Hindus. They see us as being cruel to the cow for doing what we do. Does it bother us? Not a bit! 

I eat meat. I accept that all of the above happens and still eat the meat. Does that make me a crazed lunatic, capable of going out murdering humans. Not at all. She pushed a cat in a bin, in a moment of madness no doubt. No one knows the history of the situation, she could've had problems with the cat before, God knows. Don't be casting aspersions on the woman when none of you know her. Yes, it's been said before, much worse things happen to animals then this, but it's true and it will continue to be true. 

Oh and remember that there are societies that do consider cat meat food as well, to them, this would be minor


----------



## pixiebean22 (31 Aug 2010)

"Remember, our treatment of cows appals Hindus. They see us as being cruel to the cow for doing what we do. Does it bother us? Not a bit!"

Why should it bother us?  We live in two different societies.  If people were to live their lives by what other cultures think then there would be no diversity in the world.   

"Oh and remember that there are societies that do consider cat meat food as well, to them, this would be minor "

Yes but we are not one of those societies, that is why people find this appalling.


----------



## Sherman (31 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> The idea that we should not do so is largely the preserve of squeamish middle-income suburbanites.


 
Well, them and about three quarters of a billion Indians...


----------



## Sherman (31 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> So killing the animal is not intentionally cruel, it's ok to kill it, because we're going to eat it. It's ok for battery hens to be kept in stuffed, overcrowded sunless factory farm conditions, because we're going to eat their eggs. It's ok to load cows into overcrowded trucks for a nice, long journey to a slaughterhouse, all because we're going to eat them.
> 
> Remember, our treatment of cows appals Hindus. They see us as being cruel to the cow for doing what we do. Does it bother us? Not a bit!
> 
> I eat meat. I accept that all of the above happens and still eat the meat.


 
You know you can still have pets AND be a responsible meat consumer, right? Nobody is forcing you to eat battery eggs or ill-kept cattle. You have the choice as to what meat to eat. Ethical meat-eating is perfectly compatible with compassion for ALL animals.


----------



## Purple (31 Aug 2010)

Sherman said:


> Well, them and about three quarters of a billion Indians...


They should look at their cast system and the cruel and inhumane way in which they treat their fellow men and women before they get too distressed about how many cows are stuffed into a truck.


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

But as Pixiebean said, Purple, They live in a different society. They are not bothered by what you or I think of their cast system. We find it appalling. Do they care, not a bit.
Some societies find it acceptable to sacrifice human lives, they are not bothered by what we think. Some societies find it acceptable to eat cats and dogs, even horses. They couldn't care less what we think, they find it acceptable. This woman found it acceptable at the time to do this, whatever her reasoning. Was she bothered by what anyone thought at the time. Not a bit. 

Takes all sorts to make the world go round, we may not like what those people do, but sometimes you just have to accept it as there is nothing you can do to change it.


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

Sherman said:


> You know you can still have pets AND be a responsible meat consumer, right? Nobody is forcing you to eat battery eggs or ill-kept cattle. You have the choice as to what meat to eat. Ethical meat-eating is perfectly compatible with compassion for ALL animals.



Of course. I know the wrongs of what has happened to these animals and I still choose to eat them. I'm sure this woman knew what she was doing was wrong, yet for some reason, unknown to anyone, she still chose to do it. 

Sometimes you do things, you don't know why you do them, you know it may be wrong to do them, but you still do them.


----------



## pixiebean22 (31 Aug 2010)

"I'm sure this woman knew what she was doing was wrong, yet for some reason, unknown to anyone, she still chose to do it."

I'm sure that's what the majority of people on here are debating about.  She did something wrong, possibly realising she was doing something wrong but thought she would get away with it so did it anyway.  In our society it is not acceptable to the majority of people to harm a domestic animal in this way, that is why people find it appalling.


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

Yet, not everyone would find it all that appalling.

Check out this thread

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=66287952


----------



## MandaC (31 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Sometimes you do things, you don't know why you do them, you know it may be wrong to do them, but you still do them.



And then you take your medicine.

She had no business going near someone elses cat.  That was a child's pet.   People love their pets like family members and she thought it ok for her to do that.   I would go ballistic at the thought of someone doing that to my mum's dogs or cat.  The fact that she looked sneakily around before doing it and then legged it showed she knew right well what she was at. What a nasty woman.  

It has backfired on her bigtime.  

I disagree with the facebook campaigns to have her hung, drawn and quartered.  Too much and obviously slow news day.  

But we all have to take the consequences of our actions and face up to our mistakes and the  humiliation will live on long past the time when the newspaper has been used to wrap fish and chips.

Imagine your claim to fame, your biggest achivement being the fact that you dumped a cat in a dustbin.  That would be shame enough for me.


----------



## pixiebean22 (31 Aug 2010)

Can't access boards.ie in work because of offensive language.

I didn't say everyone would find it appalling, i said the majority.


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

And then you take your medicine? Never done anything wrong Manda?! The majority of people are appalled and rightly so. I'm not what you'd call an animal lover, but I don't like intentional mistreatment of animals. Cat's, I'm not so fond of to be honest. I'm not hugely bothered by what she did, but I'm not jumping for joy that she did it either.

People have worse claims to fame than that, do you not watch these idiotic reality shows?!


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

Oh I'm not trying to argue over what you said Pixie, just saying that not everyone finds it appalling. That boards.ie thread is about would you eat a cat or dog. You'd be surprised how many people would, even people who have them as pets.


----------



## pixiebean22 (31 Aug 2010)

Well I know not everyone finds it appalling, I'd be shocked if every single person who heard the story was equally appalled.  

I couldn't stomach eating a cat/dog, I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about my own dog.


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

Ah lads, the craze has caught on. They've even doing it in Tipperary now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlM0ihe7IfA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MandaC (31 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Never done anything wrong Manda?!
> People have worse claims to fame than that, do you not watch these idiotic reality shows?!



Have made plenty of mistakes.  First one to put up my hand and own up.

I dont do anything underhand though. It is just not in my nature I suppose.

Maybe I am different than in that I do not class this as a mistake.  I dont class cruelty to children, old people or animals as a mistake, I call it bullying that is just me.

A mistake to me is when I make a pigs ear of something in work, bang the car off the gate, invest some money in something that goes down the tubes.  How can you think picking up a cat and deliberately placing it in the bin is a mistake.  Oh, I was just petting the cat and it flew into the bin by accident.

And Mary's claim to fame is different....she did not set out to be be a wanna be intentionally, that is the best bit.

BTW, I am not saying it is appalling, like it is the worst thing in the world that has ever happened, its not, but I am glad she was caught.

Caught rapid as the saying goes.

Maybe she could do a reality show.....  "Big Moggy" with Mary living BB style with a house of cats, showing she loves them really. 
Day 1 in the Big Moggy House......Mary is in the garden practicing for her choir.   Tiddles and Felix have been in the green bin for the past 15 hours........


----------



## pixiebean22 (31 Aug 2010)

lol


----------



## PaddyW (31 Aug 2010)

MandaC said:


> Have made plenty of mistakes.  First one to put up my hand and own up.
> 
> I dont do anything underhand though. It is just not in my nature I suppose.
> 
> ...



Tell you what Manda, that would be a lot more entertaining then the tripe that's on now!


----------



## Sherman (31 Aug 2010)

Purple said:


> They should look at their cast system and the cruel and inhumane way in which they treat their fellow men and women before they get too distressed about how many cows are stuffed into a truck.


 
Climb down off your horse there Purple - I made no reference to Indian attitudes to each other or to animals. I was merely pointing out that your fatuous statement that most vegetarians are middle class suburbanites is patently wrong. But you knew that already.


----------



## Purple (31 Aug 2010)

Sherman said:


> Climb down off your horse there Purple - I made no reference to Indian attitudes to each other or to animals. I was merely pointing out that your fatuous statement that most vegetarians are middle class suburbanites is patently wrong. But you knew that already.



I was talking about this country. As far as I'm aware middleclass suburbanites make up a greater proportion of Irish vegetarians than Hindu's (though I'm not sure how Irish middleclass vegetarian Hindu's should be categorised in this situation).


----------



## Complainer (31 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Ah lads, the craze has caught on. They've even doing it in Tipperary now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlM0ihe7IfA&feature=player_embedded


*Brilliant*


----------



## Noilheart (31 Aug 2010)

I would like to see similar outrage at the way the  chickens which are bought every day in supermarkets have been treated prior to ending up on our plates.  Animals are very much second class citizens in our world, except of course for the little kitties etc we condescend to keep as pets/companions.


----------



## MandaC (31 Aug 2010)

Noilheart said:


> I would like to see similar outrage at the way the  chickens which are bought every day in supermarkets have been treated prior to ending up on our plates.  Animals are very much second class citizens in our world, except of course for the little kitties etc we condescend to keep as pets/companions.



This is a pet hate of mine as I dont think chicken can be processed in a cost effective fashion resulting in a 3.99 chicken or whatever.  Costs have to be cut somewhere along the way, probably at the animal welfare cost.

I do not eat much in the way of chicken......and then I eat free range organic chicken/turkey at a push from a local farm.  Costs significantly higher (probably 20 per chicken) but worth it.

I buy our turkey at farm gate too...farmer spoke to me last year and told me that he was buying the chicks for 6.00 each, which needed food, rearing, caring, etc,  which was the same rate as one of the german supermarkets was selling processed turkeys blast frozen from brazil.


----------



## levelpar (1 Sep 2010)

I believe that the person that binned the cat was actually a man dressed up as a woman and knew that the camera was there


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Sep 2010)

what about this silly bint?

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2046...wn_into_river_spark_outcry_and_sleuthing.html


----------



## damson (1 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Caveat said:
> 
> 
> > What's the bets that if this was a dog there would be much more outrage?
> ...


----------



## truthseeker (2 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> what about this silly bint?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2046...wn_into_river_spark_outcry_and_sleuthing.html


 
I find that video hugely disturbing. Why is it not being reported on sky news etc.. the way the cat in the bin woman is?


----------



## PaddyW (17 Sep 2010)

I think this was put into context last night when I heard a story on the radio about some sick little so and so's that put a banger in a dogs mouth and blew it's bottom jaw off. Now that's the sort of depraved little p****s that go on to murder people.


----------



## pixiebean22 (17 Sep 2010)

Agree with you there paddy.  For anyone who isn't familiar with the story don't click on the link on the irish independent website as they have very graphic pictures posted of the dog after the incident.

Make you wonder how they even got their hands on fireworks?


----------



## Firefly (17 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> For anyone who isn't familiar with the story don't click on the link on the irish independent website as they have very graphic pictures posted of the dog after the incident.


 
Thanks but I'd rather not.


----------



## pixiebean22 (17 Sep 2010)

Firefly, that would be why I said *don't*.


----------



## MandaC (18 Sep 2010)

*Firework in Dog's Mouth*

I read about this yesterday and it is on my mind.  I am so angry.  It beggars belief that some sicko did this to a dog for kicks.

I have no children, but if I reared "a thing"  like that, I would be ashamed of my life.  

The laws are not strict enough on animal cruelty in this country.  There was a similar incident in the same area last year when a dog was set alight and thrown over the wall into a family's back garden.  What on earth is going on?

Incidents like this actually make my blood boil and I could not give my honest opinion of what should be done to the perpetrator on this board.

Feel for the DSPCA having to face this.  It must be so disheartening and demoralising.


----------



## Purple (18 Sep 2010)

MandaC said:


> ...  I am so angry.  It beggars belief that some sicko did this to a dog for kicks.
> .... There was a similar incident in the same area last year when a dog was set alight and thrown over the wall into a family's back garden.



If I found somebody doing that to my dog I'd kill them and I mean that literally.


----------



## dmos87 (18 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> If I found somebody doing that to my dog I'd kill them and I mean that literally.


 

I'm the same purple. 

My blood boils even thinking of the man that kicked my dog last year when she was a pup and they thought I wasn't looking. It still makes me want to slap him silly - how anyone can be so black-hearted is beyond me. Keep in mind my pup weighed about 3 pounds at the time and was on the lead, sitting down by my feet. Some people are just twisted.

That poor, poor dog was a member of someone's family. I just can't believe that someone could do that.


----------



## Homer (18 Sep 2010)

purple said:


> if i found somebody doing that to my dog i'd kill them and i mean that literally.


 
+1


----------



## Homer (18 Sep 2010)

I posted a link to a petition site yesterday, but decided to delete it as it leads to a photo of the poor animal.  

There doesn't seem to be any news about the owners of the dog reporting it to the  police.  This makes me wonder if the dog belonged to one of the perpetrators. It also makes me wonder if it might just have been an accident with the dog picking up the firework off the ground.

I'd prefer to think that what happened was just the result of carelessness and stupidity rather than deliberate cruelty, but I'm probably just deluding myself.


----------



## Deas (21 Sep 2010)

It looks like the cat bin lady is up on charges of animal cruelty.  Good enough for her.


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Sep 2010)

Yeah Deas, read that today.  Serves her right.


----------



## Firefly (21 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Firefly, that would be why I said *don't*.


 
Apologies for that


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Sep 2010)

No worries!


----------



## Caveat (21 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Make you wonder how they even got their hands on fireworks?


 
Not difficult at all. The border areas are full of "outlets" for a start.


----------

